# CD/DVD won't mount



## justinhindman (Aug 31, 2006)

CD/DVD's won't mount. All boxes under PREFERENCES->GENERAL are checked. Drive doesn't spin. I can open the disc tray with the keyboard, though. 

Mac G4 1.42
OS/X 10.3.9

Any Help?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

does the drive show up in disk utilities? if so, when you put in a disk, does it show up under the drive? if the drive does not show up, then it may be bad. also, have you added any drives to the computer lately? also, what kind of media have you tried?


----------



## justinhindman (Aug 31, 2006)

The drive does not show up in the disk utiliity. How can you be sure if the drive is bad?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, if the drive is not even showing up in the disk utility, then the mac doesn't even see it. that can be because the power is not plugged in or the cable is bad, the data cable is not plugged in or it is bad, the drive is jumpered incorrectly, is not compatible with macs, the ide controller on the motherboard is hosed, or the drive is bad. so make sure all the cables are plugged in, the the drive is set to master if its the only disk/hard drive on the cable, slave if there is a hard drive on the same cable or if there is another disk drive, make sure one is set master and the other slave. if that doesn't help, than swap which ide controller it is plugged into. that can be done by using the other connector on the motherboard. also make sure that the apple logo is on the drive somewhere. if you have another mac, or even a pc, put the drive in that and see if it works. but if none of this helps, i'd say the drive is bad.


----------

